# Is anyone in need of emergency fostering?



## MissJadey12 (May 30, 2016)

I'm just wondering if there's any rescues in Northamptonshire (Cat ones) who are in need of a foster asap ?
I have two of my own cats and willing to have another 1 or two to help out,.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

That's a kind thought: did you contact Cats' Protection who, I imagine, must be desperate for fosterers in the kitten season? How do your own two get on with strange cats and do you have the space/spare room where they could stay when they first move in?? Good luck.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi there. I am looking for someone to foster my three cats for a while whilst I have to live with my dad until I can find a place to rent, would this be something you would consider please?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Fizzy12 :OP hasn't been around since 30th May ... I posted on 31 May, not sure if she read it tho'. She says she's possibly able to take one or two cats.


----------



## JPP (Jul 19, 2016)

MissJadey12 said:


> I'm just wondering if there's any rescues in Northamptonshire (Cat ones) who are in need of a foster asap ?
> I have two of my own cats and willing to have another 1 or two to help out,.


Hello,

I see that you currently live in the area and so do I. I have one cat that is in desperate need of rehoming temporarily until late September due to personal circumstances.

Thank you.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@JPP: OP has not been around since end of May and not responded to any posts. Think she has clearly changed her mind but not bothered to mention the fact?


----------

